# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Les utilisateurs d'iPhone se regroupent en sept types, et vous,  quelle catgorie appartenez-vous ?

## Katleen Erna

*Les utilisateurs d'iPhone se regroupent en sept types, et vous,  quelle catgorie appartenez-vous ?*

Actuellement, prs de 70 millions de personnes dans le monde utilisent un iPhone. Et, d'aprs un site amricain, le smartphone d'Apple compterait 7 types d'utilisateurs diffrents :

- Le Fanboy : Pour lui, Apple, c'est l'Alpha et l'Omega, la perfection, le sacr. Il adhre donc  toutes les politiques de la firme et, videmment, en achte tous les appareils, qu'il vnre et considre comme les "meilleurs jamais construits", largement au dessus de ceux proposs par la concurrence (entendez Microsoft).
Pour lui, si son iPhone rencontre des problmes, c'est la faute de son oprateur. Mais jamais de son si parfait smartphone.

- L'Indiffrent : Ce spcimen  choisi l'iPhone par hasard, soit pour suivre la mode, soit parce que le mobile tait en soldes. Il ne ralise pas toutes les possibilits technologiques du terminal qu'il tient dans les mains, ne les utilise pas, et ne s'y intresse pas. Bien sr, il n'a jamais achet aucune application, et se plaint continuellement de son tlphone, qui est "trop gros".

- LUtilisateur Intensif : Contrairement au spcimen prcdent, celui-ci vit et respire iPhone. Il ne le quitte jamais et en exploite  l'extrme toutes les fonctionnalits. Il est presque impossible de l'en dtacher, et il le bichonne : coque  50 euros, applications par centaines... 

- L'Utilisateur Professionnel : Infidle, il possde galement un BlackBerry, auquel il tient beaucoup. Du coup, il ne tlphone jamais avec son iPhone, et s'en sert uniquement de baladeur MP3 esthtique et  la mode.

- Le Hacker : A peine a-t-il achet son tlphone qu'il l'a dj jailbreak. Il s'en sert pour tout un tas d'utilisations dtournes : lancer la machine  laver, dmarrer la voiture, changer de chane en regardant la tlvision... Il court-circuite les oprateurs en ralisant des appels gratuits,  l'aide de Skype et du Wi-Fi de son GSM.

- Le Senior : La manire dont-il a acquis ce gadget dernier cri reste un mystre. Lorsqu'il crit un SMS, son dbit est d'environ un mot par minute. Il n'a mme pas chang la sonnerie par dfaut, qu'il n'entend de toute faon pas, malgr ses prothses auditives.

- Le Rleur : Celui-l n'est jamais content. Le tactile, c'est nul ! La censure, c'est mal ! Le look de Steve Jobs, c'est une catastrophe ! Et la liste de remarques est encore longue... Il ne cesse de clamer haut et fort qu'il passera  Android aussi vite que possible, mais il ne l'a toujours pas fait...

Source :  All Areas Codes

 ::fleche::  Et vous, quel utilisateur d'iPhone tes-vous ? A laquelle de ces catgories vous identifiez-vous le plus ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il existe d'autres types d'iPhone users, non rpertoris dans cette liste ? Lesquels ?

----------


## cahnory

Moi ce qui commence  me fasciner bien plus que l'engouement pour l'iPhone c'est celui pour l'analyse des utilisateurs d'iPhone. Faut dire que ce qu'il y a de bien avec l'iPhone c'est qu'il suffit d'en parler pour que tout le monde coute, ce qui l'est moins, c'est qu'il suffit d'couter pour se rendre compte qu'il y a peu  dire.
Loins de moi le but d'tre dsagrable c'est juste un constat personnel qui est peut-tre errone mais finalement j'ai l'impression que par le prisme de l'iphone on peut redire des choses que l'ont savait dj tout en faisant croire qu'elles sont nouvelles (non s'il vous plait ne faites pas de paralll ici  ::aie:: ). Ce que je veut dire c'est qu'en remplaant iPhone par four  micro-ondes les affirmation n'en sont pas moins vraies.
Par contre je ne suis pas sur que l'url du site en question aurait finie ici s'il avait t question d'lectro mnager...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neko

Le "fanboy" et l'"utilisateur intensif" ont l'air de se rejoindre un peu quand mme.

Pour ma part, utilisateur d'android loin d'tre convaincu par celui-ci ^^

----------


## ixpe

[mode susceptible_s_abstenir=ON]
Moi qui croyait qu il n y avait que des fanboy pour supporter toutes les ~#{ d'Apple  ::aie:: 

Marrant a... 
Lorsque l'on voit le top 10 des applis les + telecharges, on voit qu'il manque le profil : "fils a papa qui ne sait pas trop quoi faire de ses 10 doigts"  ::aie:: 



```

```

----------


## droggo

Hao,

C'est quoi iPhone ?  ::):

----------


## Barsy

J'ai vot "autre" car je fais partie de la catgorie des "non-utilisateurs" qui reste la plus nombreuse  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> J'ai vot "autre" car je fais partie de la catgorie des "non-utilisateurs" qui reste la plus nombreuse


pareil... 
Dans mon cas, je n'ai toujours pas trouver l'utilit de possder ce genre de gadget hors de prix.

----------


## Loceka

> pareil... 
> Dans mon cas, je n'ai toujours pas trouver l'utilit de possder ce genre de gadget hors de prix.


Pareil...

Je peux faire la mme chose (multitouch except) avec mon 7230  9€.

Edit :
Non en fait je peux crer mes propres applis.  ::oops:: 
Donc je peux faire la mme chose qu'avec un Androd (donc raison de plus).

----------


## air-dex

> on voit qu'il manque le profil : "fils a papa qui ne sait pas trop quoi faire de ses 10 doigts"


+1. La catgorie "frimeur / que de la gueule" est la grande absente de ce sondage.

Une question toutefois : pourquoi ne pas tendre le sondage au del des iPhones ?

----------


## Hellwing

> Une question toutefois : pourquoi ne pas tendre le sondage au del des iPhones ?


Bonne question. En ce qui me concerne c'est carrment du smartphone, dont je n'ai aucune utilit. Tlphoner + SMS c'est amplement suffisant pour moi.

----------


## atb

Jai longtemps rflchi  cette question et honntement je ne vois toujours pas lutilit de possder ce genre de jouet.

A vrai dire,  tant informaticien, je passe, facilement, plus 8 heures  devant un pc connect  internet. Alors pourquoi jirai sur un smartphone ? (peut tre que je suis vieux jeu)


En tous les cas, je vote pour autre. La seule raison pour la quelle jachterais un smartphone cest pour dvelopper des applications et faire du business.

Sinon pour les jeunes, je pense que cest la mode. Certains cest les vtements, dautres les iphones

----------


## tupac25

Ce n'est pas qu'un petit "jouet". C'est vrai qu'il n' est pas *Indispensable* comme la majorit des choses qu'on utilise aujourd'hui... on est dans une socit de consommation o l'on veut tout tout de suite. L' iphone (comme beaucoup d'autre smartphone) permet d'avoir accs  beaucoup de chose o que l'on soit. Voici quelques exemples:  mail, compte bancaire, actualit, cinma...... Il est aussi utilis comme GPS, appreil photo, moteur de recherche, lecteur multimdia... Je vais pas vous faire toute la liste des possibilit qu'offre un smartphone.

Je suis donc d'accord pour dire que c'est loin d'etre indispensable, mais en cherchant, l'utilit on la trouve assez facilement.

----------


## riete

Il manque  mon got une catgorie # Le pragmatique #.

Pendant des annes j'ai fait partie des FanBoy, mais depuis qu'Apple  changer de politique d'abord en sabordant ses revendeurs puis avec L'AppStore, je ne suis plus fan.

Les expriences m'ont appris  devenir pragmatique, j'utilise l'iPhone comme un outil. Il est fiable et pratique, professionnellement j'ai pu crer des applications tout en faisant profiter les utilisateurs des fonctionnalits  proposes d'origine.

Comme tous le monde, je reproche  Apple sa fermeture, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai bien faillit basculer sur BlackBerry Torch, mais son manque de fiablilit m'a fait changer d'avis.

----------


## calagan99

Pour ce qui me concerne, mon vieux 3G 8Go plein jusqu'au dernier mga, qui rame  mort (15s mini pour accder aux sms) me satisfait pleinement pour ces raisons : 
- fiable (2,5 anne de mauvais traitements ne lui ont pas fait peur)
- crackable (ce qui me permet de tester beaucoup d'applis avant de faire mon choix)
- diversit des applis
- GPS d'appoint
- MP3
- Web

On me l'a offert quelques mois aprs sa sortie. Il est aujourd'hui largement dpass par la concurrence mais me convient trs bien, non pas parce que c'est un Iphone (je suis plutt afflig par la fermeture d'Apple, bien plus pesante que celle pratique par Microsoft pour ses utilisateurs  mon got) mais parce que j'aime vraiment bien l'ergonomie et la simplicit de l'OS (en comparaison avec Androd que j'ai du mal  prendre en main).

Nanmoins, jamais je n'aurais moi mme achet un tel tlphone. Quand on voit le prix d'un iphone 4, c'est juste hallucinant. Sans compter le prix des applis derrire...
C'est joli, c'est objectivement bien pens, mais dfinitivement survalu.

----------


## Max

> Lorsque l'on voit le top 10 des applis les + telecharges, on voit qu'il manque le profil : "fils a papa qui ne sait pas trop quoi faire de ses 10 doigts" 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Personnellement, j'ai achet un iPhone en me disant que j'investissais 50% dans un smartphone, et 50% dans une console de jeux portable, et donc je joue beaucoup avec  ::): .

Dans cette optique, je ne trouve pas a beaucoup plus cher qu'une Nintendo DS (les jeux sont d'aussi bonne qualit), et le prix de l'abonnement tlphonique est le mme pour n'importe quel smartphone.

Mais aprs, ce sont les gots et les couleurs  ::): ...

----------

